# ANYONE IN PORTSMOUTH @ THE QA HOSPITAL?



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd like to hear from any ladies having treatment at the QA hospital in Portsmouth.

Thanks x


----------



## -Bex- (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Tinky, 
we have been through clomid and letrazole with QA and now waiting to start injectables.
Becca


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

How have you found your treatment so far?

xx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Girls


I'm also taking Letrozole under QA, I'm day 42 today but took Letrozole days 2-6 but scan in day 12 showed no response  they've advised to double the dose next time if I ever get another AF xx


----------



## -Bex- (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi, 
Hope you are both well!

Tinky27-Clomid was not all that good for me, I took the tablets at night to reduce the side effects but was still suffering with headaches hot flushes and dizziness and only ovulated once on 25mg before developing a resistance to it no matter how much it was increased. Letrozole was a lot better no side effects and actually ovulated each month once worked out right strength. Mr Golland has been excellent at explaining things to my husband, all the jargon can make him confused - too many abbreviations!! but Mr Golland has been great at noticing and explains thing as simply as possible, I guess it makes a little more sense to be from being on here and reading others stories. Also we only got married recently so it was nice when we walked into the room and the first thing he did was congratulate us. How have you been finding treatment so far?

Rosex86-did AF show up? if not have you called Debbie, when the Clomid didn't work for me she got Mr Golland to write me a prescription for Norethistrone to bring on AF to start the next dose, that or my gp has prescribed it before.
Becca


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi ladies, 


AF did show unfortunately  on day 54 so I've started 5mg of Letrozole and on day 6 today I'm booked in for a scan on June 5th with Debbie i really hope this dose will work, I'm so down and don't know what my next step will be.


Xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Bex and Rosex86,

Thank you both for your replys. 

I'm now on my two week wait with my OTD being the 25th, yikes!

Im having Ovulation Induction with Menopur Injectables. I have pcos.

How are you both getting on with your treatments?

xxx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hiya girls


I'm on my tww also, after my scan on 5th June it showed thickening lining and a good size follicle tha just needed a couple more days to get to the right size, I then got a positive ovulation test on the 7/8th June so my testing date will be 23rd June.


I've got tender (.)(.)'s at the moment but I'm guessing that's normal after ovulation, I done a hot today stupidly and it was negative so not getting my hopes up as I'm keep thinking why would Letrozole make any difference after everything else we've tried!! Apologied to my partner today for not making him a daddy again this year :,-( having a downer day xxx


----------

